# URGENT! Can you help in Weeley, near Tendring, Essex



## Kitty Collars (Dec 29, 2010)

Cross-posted from Catchat.org on behalf of Tendring Feral Rescue.

Rescue help needed.

Please share to anyone in/near Essex who might be able to help:

"SUPER SUPER URGENT. Can anyone help please? 17 - 20 cats abandoned in a dilapidated house which is due for demolition on Thursday. We only have 24 hrs to get them to safety. They were left behind by the person who used to live there and are all in a terrible condition. Some have died and their bodies are still there. They are all terribly malnourished etc and in desperate need. They range in age from 5mths (or so) upwards. There are domestics, semi-ferals and ferals all muddled up together. We urgently need rescue spaces, trappers (with crush cages/traps), transporters - anyone who can lend a hand to get these poor cats out before the house is knocked down on top of them. If you can help in any way please contact Lorraine at Tendring Feral Rescue on 07724 077010. Location: Weeley, near Tendring, Nth Essex."


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Surely this is an RSPCA case? The owners need prosecuting and the RSPCA are the only charity or organisation that can do this. 
As much as I would love the alive cats to be rescued if you start removing cats or bodies it might ruin an investigation.
Have the RSPCA been contacted?


----------



## Kitty Collars (Dec 29, 2010)

I just cross-posted this. I don't have any more info.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for raising awareness 
I do hope this goes down the legal route and the owners are prosecuted.


----------

